# From trash to treasure



## WoodLove (Feb 28, 2014)

APBCustoms posted a wood for trade thread for some pieces of a bangle bracelet that ended up blowing apart. I suggested he send me the pieces and I would make something out of the pieces. The earrings I am returning to him are snakewood/ebony, and rosewood/bocote...... I was able to make a bonus pendant with the rosewood/bocote ...... 
The last pic of earrings is for my angel...... I also used a tenon that I parted off of a bowl to create a leaf shaped pendant for my wife....... this was fun and might be something Ill do more often instead of burning my scraps.......

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 28, 2014)

I think anyone who sees this is going to think twice next time they go to throw away their "scraps"!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jamie, it is great that you can think past the "lemons" and see the "lemonade" Thank you for showing.

Ray


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 28, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> I think anyone who sees this is going to think twice next time they go to throw away their "scraps"!



Im always up for making things like this for boxes of scraps...... lolol


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 28, 2014)

Those are great Jamie.


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 28, 2014)

I would love to see the process you use to shape and finish such small pieces. I end up sanding my knuckles more than whatever wood I'm working with when I'm handling small pieces.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 28, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> I would love to see the process you use to shape and finish such small pieces. I end up sanding my knuckles more than whatever wood I'm working with when I'm handling small pieces.


 it was all done on my sander and yes........ im missing some fingernail from the sanding disc.....lol 

i can do a tutorial for my next ones........


----------



## rockb (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Jamie......thanks for sharing those and please do the tutorial. We'd all love it....


----------

